# If you could live anywhere in UK, where would it be?



## Losos (28 Nov 2008)

If you could live anywhere in UK, where would it be?

And your reasons, and if you're already living there more reasons  

Look forward to hearing from you all............as for me, well I don't know *so I'm really fishing for ideas *but I don't want anywhere in a high crime area, with loads of traffic, too many people, or horrible scenery :roll: There must still be some places in UK left like that :!:


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2008)

I have seen relatively little of the country I live in actually. Since I was a child I have always wanted to go to Cornwall and have never made it yet. My heart lies in the south. I'm sure there are some beautiful places oop north, but I really feel at home in the Kent countryside. I doubt I'll ever move far from here.


----------



## Smudger (28 Nov 2008)

Here:

http://www.geograph.org.uk/search.php?i=4456672

where I do!


----------



## p111dom (28 Nov 2008)

Probably Poole or Swanwick for me. Not that I could afford it.


----------



## MikeG. (28 Nov 2008)

Devon......

....North Devon or North Somerset. Lovely unspoilt rural area, and lovely unspoilt people. Thanks goodness the Jacksons _didn't_ move there!!!

Mike


----------



## andycktm (28 Nov 2008)

Where do you live now?


----------



## Rob_H (28 Nov 2008)

Taunton - moved away from Somerset three years ago and wish we hadn't. Nice and handy for Yandles aswell!!


----------



## 13eightyfour (28 Nov 2008)

Id like to move back to the little village where we used to live, Until my dad turned gambling addict and managed to blow everything and loose the house.

Little place called evedon, lincs, So peaceful and had great views and plenty of land. There is part of me that would like to live in a nice london flat mainly just for the experience though.


----------



## busy builder (28 Nov 2008)

The Highlands of course.
Lovely up here, bit of crime but not much, air quality is very good, no pollution, scenery is not bad. life here is 30 years behind the rest of Britain.
Traffic is getting slightly worse as the years go on, but no where near as bad as Englandshire, part of the problem is very few dual carriageways, and plenty of single track roads (thats SINGLE TRACK...WITH PASSING PLACES).
Not alot of choice with shopping, only a couple of decent hardware outlets and if you want normal shopping its Inverness (population about 60k) or Edinburgh anywhere from 270 miles to 160miles EACH WAY !!

But would we live anywhere else??? not a chance.


----------



## Davon (28 Nov 2008)

Without a doubt, anywhere in Devon not too far away from the sea ( 20miles or so ) Whenever I don't go abroad for mi jollies I go to Devon. Never met an unpleasant person there yet, rain, snow, sun, beautiful scenery.....downside is ( and there always is one) some of the roads are a tad narrow but one would get used to that I suppose. oh! and tourists ...b***dy tourists all over the gaff oh! and the prices.my goodness the prices :? did I say Devon?


----------



## Lord Nibbo (28 Nov 2008)

I used to live near Brize Norton just south of Burford in the Cotswolds, many would die to live in the Cotswolds but when your not on holiday and having to work it's not the same.

Anyway because I bought a boat, well actually my forth boat I/we decided to live nearer the sea, in 2000 we moved overlooking the sea between Polperro & Looe in Cornwall 

this beach is half a mile down the lane






Here is the view looking up the valley my home is right on the skyline just out of shot to the left.





This was the view from my front garden a couple of days before christmas 2007






No crime or none that I know of  No noise, except when I'm in my workshop  No pollution other than sea fog  No frost to damage any flowers or none worth worrying about  We've only seen snow twice in nine years and that was gone two hours after it stopped snowing  The only down side is tourist doing 20 mph during the summer :evil: Oh yes parking in Looe or Polperro you got to be down there well before 9am to find a parking space. :evil: 

Now You know why I love living here :lol:  

PS... The second pic... Richard & Judy live in the house just left of center. I suppose that might be classed as being on the down side :lol:


----------



## bluezephyr (28 Nov 2008)

In 2006 i worked for a conservatory company and we fitted a very expensive poolhouse in place called Casterton next to Kirby Lonsdale in Cumbria.
We stayed in the Plough Inn, In a place called Lupton not too far away.
It was a very nice 3 months i spent up there, Dont know about relocating but if you havent been to the borders, I suggest a visit!. 

I like where i live, Just north of Norwich, Its Bootiful , In Norfolk We have a lovely coastline, The broads if youre into messing about on boats, its one of the cheapest car insurance places in the country (so i was told i may be wrong) so that must mean its fairly low crime.


If you'd have said anywhere in the world it would be Hua Hin Thailand, When funds are there,Its 2 fingers to the UK :lol:


----------



## Digit (28 Nov 2008)

> There must still be some places in UK left like that



Yeah! I live there, a tiny, tiny village on the coast of Cardigan Bay.
Judging by the number of holiday makers each year it is an opinion held by many.

Roy.


----------



## Rich (28 Nov 2008)

The Gower peninsula for me or Dorset, both are beautiful and live life in the slow lane, aaaahh, such are dreams made of.  

Rich.


----------



## Digit (28 Nov 2008)

Live the dream, I do.
PS, apart from the rain!

Roy.


----------



## davin (28 Nov 2008)

What am I doing here.

Look back on my short life.
have had the pleasure of living in Cornwall, Wales, Devon, Norfolk, Finland,Poland..
Sadly I am now living in kent and have just spent 2.5 hours sitting on the M25 in a traffic jam... there must be more to life than this...
please get me out of here..

Has to be Devon, or Finland


----------



## PowerTool (28 Nov 2008)

Happy where I am - handy for the A1,A66,East Coast main line railway,Yorkshire moors,Yorkshire Dales,East coast seaside resorts (Whitby,Scarborough) - even the Lake District isn't much more than an hour away.
Nice town,lots of history,very conveniently located (and as a former HGV driver,I _have_ travelled to just about every county of Engalnd,Scotland and Wales,so I admit there are lots of other nice places out there :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Noel (28 Nov 2008)

Lord Nibbo":1n2l1c6n said:


> I used to live near Brize Norton just south of Burford in the Cotswolds, many would die to live in the Cotswolds but when your not on holiday and having to work it's not the same.
> 
> Anyway because I bought a boat, well actually my forth boat I/we decided to live nearer the sea, in 2000 we moved overlooking the sea between Polperro & Looe in Cornwall
> 
> ...



Got to agree with you, not a bad part of the world. Been around "your" bay a few times by boat and up around the headland. Next time I'll keep an eye out for your house. Nearly as nice as Ireland........


----------



## Jenx (29 Nov 2008)

Live currently in North East Aberdeenshire, about 23 Miles north of the Granite City , which is a complete nightmare with traffic and the dreadful lack of a bypass ( which has been 'in hand' for years, and will be 30 years too late when it comes ).
Its OK, I'm between Ellon & Peterhead. - Ellon is quite a nice wee place, Peterhead is where the world's enema will be inserted, should it ever need one.
The county suits well for my line of work, its good for my motorcycling, and there's plenty of fishing locations. Plus - fantastic Hardwood supplier right on my doorstep !

Lived most of my life in Rural east Perthshire... near a place called Blairgowrie. Strawberry & raspberry-growing country.
My sister's still there ... I wouldn't move back there though.

St. Andrews ( Fife ) has a certain appeal ... 

The Northwest Highlands of Scotland, really from Ft.William up, is fantastic..

Lived a few years in Bristol. Won't do so again.
Bath is very nice though.

My Parents live in Devon ( Willand )... agree with the views about Devon, its lovely there, and a nicer climate than I have here.

Lots of family in Aberystwyth, and I like that place a lot.
& others in Edinburgh - the Paris of the North,
but too many accountants, and insurance / finance professionals.

I really fancy Cumbria ... Windermere, Ullswater etc... lovely area.
Bits of Yorkshire are very appealing,....
Stratford on Avon is somewhere I thought was great, and Oxford would give it a good run for its money...

hmmmm...... decisions decisions.....
Bowness on Windermere. --- that'll do ! :wink:


----------



## Raggy (29 Nov 2008)

Very happy where I am now, Poole. Beach is a 5 min walk. Most of the people around here are friendly work is a 5min cycle away. Ideal don't have to go far for anything


----------



## BradNaylor (29 Nov 2008)

It's interesting that most suggestions have been for fairly remote rural or coastal locations; I've been to most of them and can't fault any for their beauty.

However, most of us also have to work to earn a living, and opportunities for this in the obvious beauty spots so far mentioned are severely limited. In my line of work (and most peoples) it is an advantage to be near to a centre of population.

So to get the best of both worlds you need to find a lovely rural location within 30 minutes of a city. 

I could live in either of these places and still be in my workshop in Stockport within half an hour. That'd do for me!












To be honest, most places in the UK outside the South East have similarly lovely countryside on the doorstep. We're very lucky.

Dan


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2008)

We made the decision to move to Devon in 1970, sold a big house and gave up a well paid occupation, never regretted it.


----------



## Woodmagnet (29 Nov 2008)

I would go back to live in Pembrokeshire tomorrow
if i could afford to live there, i was there for a few years
and love it. I've also lived in Whitehaven and anywhere
in the Lake District would be my 2nd choice, although
like Andrew i'm only an hour or so away. Lived in 
Ayr also and that was great too. :wink:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (29 Nov 2008)

Noel":3n6qxk3k said:


> Got to agree with you, not a bad part of the world. Been around "your" bay a few times by boat and up around the headland. Next time I'll keep an eye out for your house. Nearly as nice as Ireland........



Ah! I never thought of Ireland, we sailed from Plymouth via Isles of Scilly to Ireland. First port of call Castletownend then east around Old Head of Kinsale to stay a couple of nights in Kinsale, lovely area, lovely food, Lovely Guinness the best I've ever drunk :lol:


----------



## CNC Paul (29 Nov 2008)

Now that it has been mentioned.

This is where I live when I am not in the UK.

Waterville on the Ring of Kerry







Paul


----------



## Losos (29 Nov 2008)

busy builder":33p4rbqv said:


> Traffic is getting slightly worse as the years go on, but no where near as bad as Englandshire, part of the problem is very few dual carriageways, and plenty of single track roads (*thats SINGLE TRACK...WITH PASSING PLACES).*Not alot of choice with shopping, only a couple of decent hardware outlets and if you want normal shopping its Inverness (population about 60k) or Edinburgh anywhere from 270 miles to 160miles EACH WAY !!



That sounds very much like the part of Eastern Europe where we are now :lol: (Andycktm it's Czechland)

At least you can order stuff on line and have it delivered *at a reasonable cost, or even free* if you order a certain value. Where I am now I can order on line too but most firms just chuck it over to DHL or similar and the delivery costs more than the goods ordered  

I only work one or two days a week over the net so I can choose anywhere with a BB connection in UK. 

Roy "*Live the dream, I do*" :lol: As it happens I was looking at some nice places around Cardigan only a few days ago :!: 

Lord Nibbo - off to have a look around Polperro and Looe now,


----------



## Digit (29 Nov 2008)

Well if you are coming this way again Losos we'd be delighted to entertain you.
Sounds like us DW, we left a massive 5 bedroom ex coaching Inn and a well paid job to live here. Was it worth it? Abso-bloody-lutely!
There is work here Kevin, but you have to accept that it will not be as well paid as London or the midlands.

Roy.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (29 Nov 2008)

Losos":ou9lnpri said:


> Lord Nibbo - off to have a look around Polperro and Looe now,



Hey! What? Do you mean your in Cornwall or just looking on the net?


----------



## Digit (29 Nov 2008)

Reading these posts shows that quite a few of us have settled happily into their present locations, but still I watch some of the TV property programmes and I have been watching Kirstie and Phil, (Location Location) and I'm left wondering what the suicide rate is amongst estate agents!

Roy.


----------



## TrimTheKing (29 Nov 2008)

Dan Tovey":9pwgommu said:


> So to get the best of both worlds you need to find a lovely rural location within 30 minutes of a city.
> Dan


I agree with this, and have managed to find it myself.

I am here which is Grappenhall in Cheshire. I live in a barn in the middle of 200 acres of elevated farm land with great views over rolling fields, across Warrington and Manchester over to the Penines but am still only 10 mins from the centre of Warrington and 25 mins from centre of Manchester. Only 10 mins drive from Manchester airport but not on flight path so it's quiet as anything.

Our best friends are less than a mile away, my family close enough to come over inside 30 mins, but not close enough to just pop in 

I love it 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Lester Burnham (29 Nov 2008)

Born and bred Londoner. Swapped a terraced house in Fulham for a dilapidated Farm in Northumberland. Never even had a shed before- or a good nights sleep thanks to Heathrow. Now got a stone barn for my workshop and breathtaking views. Geordies are the Southerners favourite Northerners as well. I love it !


----------



## Woodmagnet (30 Nov 2008)

Lester Burnham":3q9ycnid said:


> Born and bred Londoner. Swapped a terraced house in Fulham for a dilapidated Farm in Northumberland. Never even had a shed before- or a good nights sleep thanks to Heathrow. Now got a stone barn for my workshop and breathtaking views. Geordies are the Southerners favourite Northerners as well. I love it !



Now that's where Southerners alway's get mixed up Lester.
It's Mackems that you all really like, you just get us mixed
up with the Geordies. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
p.s. Welcome to the forum and Ooop North.


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Nov 2008)

TrimTheKing":3lp9ygo9 said:


> I am here which is Grappenhall in Cheshire.
> 
> Our best friends are less than a mile away, my family close enough to come over inside 30 mins, but not close enough to just pop in
> 
> ...



I had a look at your link and it looks lovely, Mark!






:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Seriously though, its a very nice part of he world. I sailed through on the Bridgewater canal a couple of weeks ago.

I've got a couple of jobs coming up in Grappenhall and Stockton Heath next year. Might just pop in!

:wink: 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## devonwoody (30 Nov 2008)

Thanks Mark, I have been looking for a nice canal picture to paint this cold weather. And you have chosen a good locality as well. 

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1059679


----------



## Blister (30 Nov 2008)

I live in Dagenham The Sh-t hole of Essex  

Why they don't change the name to Nigeria I don't know 

The appealing things about my location are 

1 umm
2 arr
3 well 

come to think of it there are NO appealing things about it 

High crime levels 
Filthy streets 
Cant park outside your own house 
!/2 a tone of junk mail every day ( how much food can you eat ?)
75% of the " Locals "are foreign :? 
Every time a person walks past my front window they are Foreign !!!
If I an in a shop standing in a queue and the person in front is white ( quite rare ) when they speak it turns out they are polish or Latvian or some other nationality 

Makes me feel like a foreigner in my own country  :? 

As soon as I can escape from here the better I will like it , but again I still need a job , and finding a job in a coastal / rural location in my profession will be a task 

O to open the curtains and see a view or smell the sea air or hear seagulls 

Bliss pure Bliss

So my advice to anyone thinking of relocating the Dagenham is DONT


----------



## devonwoody (30 Nov 2008)

Blister, I suggest you visit Boots the chemist and invest in some of this lotion , you will develop a lovely tan and you will then feel in good company.
 
http://bootsus.bri-global.com/main.asp? ... =0&iid=143


----------



## thejhw (30 Nov 2008)

devonwoody":324oosz1 said:


> Thanks Mark, I have been looking for a nice canal picture to paint this cold weather. And you have chosen a good locality as well.
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1059679



Gosh, that's green, DW!
How would you paint it? I'd like to see your end result, but it would scare me. I guess just concentrate on the darks to bring out the contrast?
(Very learner watercolourist)

Jim


----------



## busy builder (30 Nov 2008)

As they say...the grass is always greener...
since I moved up to the Highlands with my lovely Inverness lassie, I haven't looked back.
Though we swopped incomes that are roughly £40k down, (and now struggle a bit financially) on what we earned previously we are rich in heart and minds. We are also healthier and fitter too.
The people are nice and we love it. We can leave thing out in the garden, hardly ever lock up and views all around us.


----------



## TrimTheKing (30 Nov 2008)

Dan Tovey":20ed3k2q said:


> TrimTheKing":20ed3k2q said:
> 
> 
> > I am here which is Grappenhall in Cheshire.
> ...


Haha, trust you to pick that picture!  That is the 'other side of the river', we don't go over there, and don't let 'them' over this side :wink: 

I work at home on Mondays and Fridays, so if you are around and fancy a pint there are two pubs in the village that would nicely fit your criteria...just give me a shout.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## phantom of the offcut (30 Nov 2008)

http://www.west-mersea.co.uk/

This is where i live and often work (carpenter / builder )

Jason


----------



## woody67 (30 Nov 2008)

We're quite partial to The Lake District with living in Cumbria and we have a corking view of Skiddaw from our house.  







Mark


----------



## the_g_ster (30 Nov 2008)

Whoever said Taunton then you really should think again.

It's not what it was that's for sure.


----------



## dickm (30 Nov 2008)

Born on the Welsh Border, which used to be great but seems to have turned into a retreat for yuppies from Brum. Then worked in Lancaster, which has everything going for it, but the nicer bits are unaffordable for folks like me (a house exactly like the one we paid £4000 for was on offer last year for £412000)(and my salary didn't go up by 100 times in the interim). Spent 35 years around Milton Keynes (say no more) and now happily settled about 10 miles from Jenx, 20 miles norht of Aberdeen. Agree with all he says about the area. It's great apart from the kids in their small Peugots/Citroens who keep wrapping themselves round trees or innocent passersby. Don't venture out on the roads after 8:0pm.....


----------



## Digit (30 Nov 2008)

When we first married Dick the wife and I lived in a little thatched Black and White just outside of MK, Newton Longville. Do you know it?

Roy.


----------



## brenlixnaw (30 Nov 2008)

hi just to say i live in kerry used to live in sheffield but moved over 4 years ago nice views and dont mind driving to jobs any more 


CNC Paul":f94deg8h said:


> Now that it has been mentioned.
> 
> This is where I live when I am not in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chippyjoe (30 Nov 2008)

The grass is always greener,but it still needs mowing as my tutor always said when I was doing my training!!
I like living in Norfolk(just south of Norwich) which has a lot going for it eg you normally have to come to Norwich not drive through it to get anywhere! so that has its appeal.
There are so many lovely places in the UK but if pushed,I would opt for the Scottish Highlands as a place to retire to or one of the West coast Isles(Scotland) despite all the unpractical things that this would throw up.
Interesting views being posted.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Nov 2008)

Losos":1ddo5a7q said:


> If you could live anywhere in UK, where would it be?
> 
> And your reasons, and if you're already living there more reasons
> 
> :



Where we have lived for the past 5 years - a small village in the midlands surrounded by stunning countryside and the new forest nearby

Why? because it is just about perfect. Quiet, peaceful, friendly people and only seen a police car twice in 5 years.


----------



## shirehorseman (30 Nov 2008)

I have to say it has been very interesting reading the posts on here
and looking at the lovely pictures of the countryside, that shot of
Kerry looks very idyllic. I was born and bred in good old Norfolk and 
Worked on the farm from a young boy, finished up driving most things 
at one time or another on tracks or wheels. Like Power Tool (Andrew) I 
did the long haul on artics for a few years and saw a lot of country, some really nice places too.
But if I really had the choice it would have to be somewhere remote, I feel 
more at home and comfortable in a lonely place than I do in a crowded room, I like the openness of the countryside. But being realistic I suppose with my health issues I am now better off where I am. But were I still fit that is where I would like to be.
Regards.
Trev


----------



## Losos (30 Nov 2008)

Lord Nibbo":1dpzjbyh said:


> Losos":1dpzjbyh said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Nibbo - off to have a look around Polperro and Looe now,
> ...



Sadly just on the net at this moment, next spring i might be there in physically if yousee what I mean :lol:


----------



## Losos (30 Nov 2008)

busy builder":qjvju8ik said:


> As they say...the grass is always greener...
> since I moved up to the Highlands with my lovely Inverness lassie, I haven't looked back.
> Though we swopped incomes that are roughly £40k down, (and now struggle a bit financially) on what we earned previously we are rich in heart and minds. We are also healthier and fitter too.
> The people are nice and we love it. We can leave thing out in the garden, hardly ever lock up and views all around us.



BB - Did look at some places in West & North Scotland and came across the dreaded 'Crofters Rights' clause - did you have any of that :?:


----------



## LarryS. (30 Nov 2008)

moved to Bath a year ago and have to say its a great place to live, such a nice town with all the culture and beer you could ever want, also surrounded by gorgeous countryside and close to the motorway for work 

but sometimes think the money for our house could have bought somewhere with a bit more land, and space for a bigger workshop !


----------



## bobscarle (30 Nov 2008)

I am happy where I am, but if I could move anywhere I would have to choose between somewhere around Padstow in Cornwall or Barmouth in Wales. Lovely places, both of them. Had loads of great times there.

Not worried about work, if / when we move it will be retirement.

Bob


----------



## devonwoody (1 Dec 2008)

It appears most people here are happy to live in an area that is not known for commerce or industry. In other words money is not the prime consideration.

Thats what I decided anyway in 1970.


----------



## thejhw (1 Dec 2008)

the_g_ster":vj2a4kax said:


> Whoever said Taunton then you really should think again.
> 
> It's not what it was that's for sure.



Where is? :wink: 
Besides, they might be looking for something you are not. Maybe they don't want the bright lights of Pompey?

Jim. (Just outside Taunton.  )


----------



## Vormulac (1 Dec 2008)

Blister":on4x7dkk said:


> I live in Dagenham The Sh-t hole of Essex



Jeez, I did a stint there when I worked for Ford, I still get flashbacks to my time in 'Nham *cue thousand yard stare and sound of huey gunships in the background*
You have my sympathies, I left the compound once in my first week to get a paper and didn't do it again!

I miss Devon, if it was viable work-wise I'd love to live there again.


----------



## jwh2000 (1 Dec 2008)

devon and cornwall are definitley the best spots in the uk. the weather may be pretty poor most of the time but thats the same anywhere really isn;t it? but on the upside-no gridlocked traffic jams everyday, comparatively low crime, sea and moors only ever half an hour away, decent towns and cities (exeter, plymouth, falmouth etc) if you do need some people and life!


----------



## filsgreen (1 Dec 2008)

Before I moved to Jersey I lived in Liverpool and although it has problems that are associated with all major cities, I reckon overall it was good place to live. 

Within the hour you could be in North Wales, the Peak district, the lake district and the Yorkshire Moors. Or you could take the ferry over to Dublin or Belfast if you wanted some Irish hospitality.

Phil


----------



## lurker (1 Dec 2008)

If I ever had enough money so I could book a flight back to civilisation (near where I currently live) without batting an eyelid over the cost (£600-£800). I'd be back up to Thurso (Caithness) where I lived for 3 years until recently.
When its not raining & snowing (as it does most of the time!!) it as near to paradise as I'd want.
We left because the 1200mile "commute" got a bit too much.


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2008)

Not keen on Jersey then Phil? I've always wanted to see Jersey and Guernsey


----------



## devonwoody (1 Dec 2008)

The frogs arent very friendly tho.


----------



## filsgreen (1 Dec 2008)

Jersey is fine Wizer, you just get Island crazy now and again  . At least on the mainland you can get out and about. To get to France or the UK with a car costs roughly £250, so inhibits the amount of times you can get away.

Phil


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2008)

Thoroughly recommend Paignton , Devon.
Dialed 999 last night at 10.30pm and asked for an ambulance they took details of address to call and other details and before I got fully dressed the paramedics were at the door. (I reckon under ten minutes)
Nothing to serious fortunately, the wife had some heart/blood pressure problems, she was back home again 4 hours later, even A & E only had 3 patients and were desparate for work I reckon. 

Not many places can get a response that quick.


----------



## Vormulac (2 Dec 2008)

That is impressive DW, but credit where it's due, when I had a heart scare earlier in the year there was a rapid response medic at the front door before my other half had put the phone down on the 999 call! The full ambulance arrived about 2 minutes after that, and this is a busy West London borough.


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2008)

The clue there V is that fact that it is London, I waited over 20 minutes, well outside the 'Target' time and no, I am not complaining. Anybody giving our local service an 8 minute target time is a total fool! They should try working there way around some of these country lanes at night, no street lights, no road signs, not even a made up surface in some places.
They do a first class job under the circumstances.

Roy.


----------



## Vormulac (2 Dec 2008)

DW thankfully got his ambulance response in nice quick time somewhere reasonably quiet and where the hospital was practically deserted, I was particularly impressed with the service I received as the roads are always congested around us and the hospital service is horribly stretched at all times. I thought it was brilliant and the guys (and lady) who came to my aid were absolutely fantastic. Living in or around London doesn't guarentee a superior service to anywhere else in the country, just a busier one!
You're absolutely right, I don't have the words to express my admiration and respect for those in the medical profession, especially those who tackle the thankless and often dangerous front line such as rapid response paramedics and ambulance crews.


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2008)

So what I am trying to say is, choosing any area this sort of response time needs to be taken into the equation.


----------



## Vormulac (2 Dec 2008)

That sounds like a fair consideration - I must be honest, it's not a factor I had ever thought of before.


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2008)

Yes DW, but my complaint is that my area is geographically large and the service's failure to achieve the approved percentage of arrivals within the target has caused problems with central government.
The service achieves the target in the built up areas but doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell of achieving it here.
The service now stations ambulances at strategic points around the county rather than at ambulance stations in an attempt to reduce response time. This reduces the response time on most occasions but can increase the time if the ambulance moves off station to take a patient to hospital for example.

Roy.


----------



## Losos (2 Dec 2008)

Roy,

I think some of these government statisticians *must live in a dream world*. Of course it's going to take longer to get to someone who lives right out in the sticks. TBH I'm looking at lots of different areas in the UK but all of them rural, as long as it has BB that's the only criteria. I value the peace and quiet more than almost anything and I only want there to be some doctor and hospital services in a 25 mile radius. I am not really too bothered about the 'what ifs' when it comes to medical emergancies.


----------



## Losos (2 Dec 2008)

devonwoody":1xnovc3u said:


> So what I am trying to say is, choosing any area this sort of response time needs to be taken into the equation.



I will be taking it into consideration but it's *not* my top requirement.


----------



## Digit (2 Dec 2008)

> I will be taking it into consideration but it's not my top requirement.


Mine neither mate. I knew what I was doing when I moved here, you pays yer money etc.
My father lived on the outskirts of South Molton, Devon, and died of a heart attack, had he lived in Brum the medics might have got to him in time, but he made his choice, he new about his heart and he was a happy man.

Roy.


----------



## doorboy (2 Dec 2008)

Although I don't live in the UK, I do live about 70 miles from Dublin, (TX--where they make Dr Pepper.) Edinburg is on the Mexican border--yes, that's how we spell it. And Stratford is only about 500 miles away around the Oklahoma state line.
I have visited the Highlands though and I couldn't imagine a lovelier place on earth. In fact my daughter would like nothing better than to run a pub in some remote village around there.
The Highlands remind me of my own Texas in that they both share a remarkable history and the 'natives' both have a proud heritage.
I look forward to returning.


----------



## Hitch (2 Dec 2008)

Lots of people liking the South West 8) 

I live in a village a few mins from the A303 in South Somerset (Nr Wincanton for anyone that knows)

Grew up here, then moved to another town in SS fior a few years.

Then we moved to Plymouth, i wasnt that keen at first, spent just over 3 years there. Then moved back here. I didnt think id miss Plymouth as much as I do.

As far as Citys go, its relativly quiet, most people are friendly aswell.
But still has everything you want within a few miles, shops, bars... Always something to do, especially in the Summer.
It has its downsides, but where doesnt!
As somepeople describe it, 'the biggest village in England'


----------



## Routermonster (2 Dec 2008)

We live in a nice part of the country; Worcester is a nice city - not unlike Exeter where we used to live a few years ago when our girls were of school age. And we've got the Malvern Hills nearby, plus the whole of Herefordshire and mid-Wales to explore, most of which is quiet and with beautiful scenery. The only downside is the daily commute along the M5 and M42! 

We're very fortunate really. But I still miss Exeter, Devon and Cornwall. Having lived in the bustling Midlands prior to moving to Exeter (I used to drive along the M6 daily :evil: ), we were struck by the more relaxed pace of life, and the place never seemed crowded even during the tourist season.

So it's another vote for Devon.

Les


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Dec 2008)

Hey Losos

I'm not sure whether this counts under the forum rules about selling, but I just happen to have my house for sale :wink:

It is a converted barn, 3 bedrooms, 20-25 mins from Manchester, same from Liverpool but in the middle of a couple of hundred acres of farmland. And better still, I am only moving about 200 metres away so my workshop will still be close by for woody sessions :wink: 

Let me know if you're interested.... :lol: 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2008)

Best of luck to you trim the king, I cant see anything wrong in telling us you have your house for sale, (as long as you dont have a different one every week  )


----------



## Rich (3 Dec 2008)

Did anyone see that programme last night whereby it showed that certain NHS trusts had put the ambulance service out to private contractors? I was shocked to say the least, this can't be the right way to use taxpayers money.

Rich.


----------



## Losos (3 Dec 2008)

TrimTheKing":2khbz58m said:


> I'm not sure whether this counts under the forum rules about selling, but I just happen to have my house for sale :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark, have sent you a PM


----------



## Digit (3 Dec 2008)

I saw it Rich. That driver shouldn't be allowed behind a supermarket trolley, never mind ferrying kids about.

Roy.


----------



## Losos (3 Dec 2008)

Routermonster":2cpy6nzk said:


> So it's another vote for Devon.
> Les



Yes, Devon *seems to be popular with us woodies *but I must say that I was surprised at some prices which seemed to be more in line with the home counties :lol: (Maybe I'm not up to speed on 'home county' prices nowadays :lol:  )


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2008)

Hey, Losos, I've got a model railway up in my loft, but the bungalow unfortunately is not for sale yet.
Plus a double garage for a workshop.


----------



## Losos (4 Dec 2008)

devonwoody":1ojjmn19 said:


> Hey, Losos, I've got a model railway up in my loft, but the bungalow unfortunately is not for sale yet.
> Plus a double garage for a workshop.



Bungalows are on my list, do you know any estate agents :?:


----------



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2008)

sending you a pm, there is a good bungalowchalet for sale in our road, same occupiers since built 1961.


----------

